# Club Stogie's Secret Santa Gift Exchange 2005



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho!

I, Cris Cringle, have come to the wonderful forums at Club Stogie to deliver a message early in November. It's true, Christmas is approaching and the idea for a Secret Santa has flooded my frost-bitten brain. 

I have searched these forums and found a 2003 thread by DRC hinting at the same idea, but I have come to improve my friends!

Here are the rules:

* Sign-ups will be open from November 14, 2005 through December 5, 2005. I will assign the Secret Santas on December 10, 2005.

* You must send out your gift by December 18, 2005.

* There is no limit on spending, but please do not send anything under $20, I am setting a limit so it will be fair (except for those who want to get in the mood and send over the amount)

How to sign up

* Read the rules above, and commit to them. 

* Be sure that you can send out a gift by December 18, 2005.

* Fill out the form below and send it to my e-mail or PM it to me

Form:

Club Stogie Username:

Your Address (including name):

Email Address you can be reached at:

Any accessories you would like?

Any other notes:

Anyone you don't want to be assigned?

Anyone you particularly would like to be assigned with?

Would you like ISOM or Non-ISOM (Whichever you pick I will pair you with someone requesting the same so it is fair)? 


Let's make this fun guys and an annual tradition for us here at Club Stogie. I don't want to see anyone dissapointed and would like for this to be a big hit. 

The gifts will have to do with cigars of course but they can range from ISOM to Non-ISOMS to plain Cigar Accessories. 

If you read anything that you don't understand in this, please e-mail or PM me. If anything would not work please do the same.

Ho Ho Ho,
Santa


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

Got my first Secret Santa...

Can an admin Sticky this?


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

this sounds cool, count me in


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

yep, I'll be happy to play!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

you have been PM'ed. not to be confused with PO'ed which ill leave to someone else


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho....I'm in


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm in. Who wants a Christmas bundle of Cremosa?


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm in, PM sent


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm down with it. PM sent.


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho,

Can an admin sticky this? In the mood of Christmas spirit of course!


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Santa Claus said:


> Ho Ho Ho,
> 
> Can an admin sticky this? In the mood of Christmas spirit of course!


Gee Santa, looks like you have enough credits to sticky it yourself now. In the mood of the Xmas spirit of course. 

Cheers!
_____
rm


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have been a good bit this year.

I am in.

Richard


----------



## darkness449 (Sep 7, 2005)

Count me in too. :w


----------



## Grenade Bomber (Mar 30, 2005)

Muh ha ha ha ha, I am in


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Are these disparate threads, or this one an extension of the other? Let's have the Santas duke it out for one official Secret Santa. I have $20 on Santa #...
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3893

I'll play, unless anyone objects (in which case, let's step outside...! :c :c ).


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Are these disparate threads, or this one an extension of the other? Let's have the Santas duke it out for one official Secret Santa. I have $20 on Santa #...
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3893
> 
> I'll play, unless anyone objects (in which case, let's step outside...! :c :c ).


I object because you never play fair with anything you do here!


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

altbier said:


> I object because you never play fair with anything you do here!


Not trying to be antagonistic, really, but can we just chill out here. This is a Christmas thread, you know, "peace on earth" and "good will towards men". There are other places to vent.

Just asking, please.

_____
rm


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

altbier said:


> I object because you never play fair with anything you do here!


An angry lil Elf you be.

Careful or Santa will send Pinars for under your tree.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Roger Miller" said:


> Not trying to be antagonistic, really, but can we just chill out here. This is a Christmas thread, you know, "peace on earth" and "good will towards men". There are other places to vent.
> 
> Just asking, please.
> 
> ...


 I think George is kidding this time. (Hope so, anyway.) 

Regardless, I too would like to know what's up with the various Santas.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Ummmm, ok. I guess I need to add more smilies so people dont read into things  Moglman and i are buddies, he gets my sense of humor. But he still doesnt play very fair. You send him two, he sends back 20, you bomb him, he bombs 10 in return. 

And santa, thanks for doing this.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Relax folks. I have toned down my ways out of necessity. HOWEVER, I will try to make it up this Christmas, or Chanukkah, or Kwanzaa. Peace!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Relax folks. I have toned down my ways out of necessity. HOWEVER, I will try to make it up this Christmas, or Chanukkah, or Kwanzaa. Peace!


:r, yeah right


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

So, is this a different santa thread or what? are they going to be merged or do we need to pick one and stick with it?


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho,

I have contacted the other Santa Claus and have asked for him to merge with me seeing as I always need help.

I have the credits to sticky this thread but it seems I cannot purchase the sticky.

Please continue with this thread since the other Secret Santa seems to have been pushed off the front page. Hopefully the other santa will contact me soon!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like fun to me, too.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i am in, pm sent


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

IN like a bottle of Gin! :al 




:ms NCRM


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

Santa Claus said:


> Ho Ho Ho,
> 
> I have contacted the other Santa Claus and have asked for him to merge with me seeing as I always need help.
> 
> ...


Well hell then, I'm in. PM Sent. if there's no merge then I'm doing two and I'll be extra jolly this holiday season.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Ohh, fun! I'm in, pm sent.


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho,

I wanted to prove that I am working on this and to encourage more people to sign up!

Here is a picture of the Secret Santa file I have created with all the participants names in either a Non or Full On ISOM Folder. As you can see, the number of files in each folder is a seperate page for each participant. 

To clear everyones minds about this, I will only send the address and any accesories or smokes the person put on their list to the secret santa, I will not send your e-mail address, I only asked for e-mail so I can send you the persons information.

Also, if you signed up for ISOM, you MUST send ISOMs as well...that is why I asked, so I can pair you. Santa will not allow you to send ISOMs and recieve Non-ISOMs unless the sender is feeling nice and wants to gift you in the spirit of christmas.

Here is the picture: (BTW: I blanked out times and created a new photbucket so no one can figure out who the real Santa Claus is...I am trying to keep my identity secret but I will be in on the exchange!)


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh yea, another rule to be added in:

Once you recieve your package, you must save at least one cigar for either Christmas Eve or Christmas morning and please, take a picture so we can all see eachothers enjoyment and overall brotherhood through this whole event!


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Santa Claus said:


> Got my first Secret Santa...
> 
> Can an admin Sticky this?


Done Mr. Claus!


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

I appreciate it Mr. pds...

Hrm 

*searches list*

Looks like you've been good this year, would you like to participate?


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Moglman said:


> _Christmas, or Chanukkah, or Kwanzaa.[/_QUOTE]
> 
> i wouldn't want to miss this then... i'm in.
> 
> pm sent


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

lotta gorillas.....pm is being sent shortly :w


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

OK i'm in :w


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

PM'd...Count me in...


Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells.....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

PM sent Mr. Santa.....all I want for Christmas is my two front teeth...and a couple ISOMs to chew!


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho,

I have everyone in my file that has signed up so far...

Remember, December 5, 2005 is the deadline to sign up...I want everyone to be able to post their picture with their gifts by Christmas Eve/Day. 

So, if you want in on this just message me through e-mail or PM.

Sincerely,
Cris Cringle


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

you are doing a bang up job santa!

ooops, sorry for the sexual inuendo in my post.


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

Santa Claus said:


> Ho Ho Ho,
> 
> I have contacted the other Santa Claus and have asked for him to merge with me seeing as I always need help.
> 
> ...


PM sent!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

And my kids say there is no Santa.

I told them so. 

This place is so good that we have two Santas !!!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho,

It is I, Cris Cringle, bringing you the update from the 2005 Club Stogie Secret Santa Gift Exchange. Well, it is looking to be a bright Christmas for a lot of people and everyone just keeps signing up. 

December 5th is the deadline and I will show you the picture of updates!



Everyone that has sent an e-mail or PM is signed up!

I just want to make clear that I am not "Secret Santa", I am a completely different member under a different name. I do want to assure you that my title states "Gorilla" so I am an active poster on this website.

Seasons Greetings!
Santa Claus


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

You're not Secret Santa!?

Oh, you're a new SUPER Santa!!


Can't wait to see what's in store this year.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I'll be sure to put out some cookies and milk...or maybe a Bolivar and Tequila.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

I celebrate Festivus, not Christmas. Can I still play? :r


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> You're not Secret Santa!?
> 
> Oh, you're a new SUPER Santa!!
> 
> Can't wait to see what's in store this year.


Mo be nice or you will get a stick in your stocking


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

altbier said:


> you are doing a bang up job santa!


leave Mrs. Claus out of this


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

HO HO HO - is that like a Holiday menage trois or something? I want one of those.

I'm in.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm in - giving is good for your soul


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

jgros001 said:


> I'll be sure to put out some cookies and milk...or maybe a Bolivar and Tequila.


I'm comming to your house for sure! Cazadores, Hornitos or Herradura please. :w


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

The Prince said:


> I celebrate Festivus, not Christmas. Can I still play? :r


If you put up a pole, a tree, candles or nothing at all, if you want to celebrate by sharing, you are welcome to play.


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

Moglman said:


> Are these disparate threads, or this one an extension of the other? Let's have the Santas duke it out for one official Secret Santa. I have $20 on Santa #...
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3893
> 
> I'll play, unless anyone objects (in which case, let's step outside...! :c :c ).


We are working it out, things are going smoothly!


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

CJupdike said:


> So, is this a different santa thread or what? are they going to be merged or do we need to pick one and stick with it?


They are being merged -- the elves union won't work overtime without major consessions!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

PM sent, would love to be in this if I can.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

feliz navida mother f%@#!&@ im in :gn


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

LMK if I'm in. I PMed someone I though was Secret Santa last week.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

PM sent.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Would it be possible to post a list of everyone who is "in" at this point? Just don't want anyone to get left out due to PM problems, etc....Thanks!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

:tpd:


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

PM sent to Santa. lets get a list up Santa


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

is Santa Claus hiding or what?


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> is Santa Claus hiding or what?


I think Santa Claus went to New York; something about going to JR's and getting a bunch of reindeer rockets for you bozos. Not sure when he'll be back, but soon.

S. Santa


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm in.....at least that's what I told ONE of the Santas a while back!  

(Could you check and let me know for sure?)

I don't want to miss out on the fun!


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

kansashat said:


> LMK if I'm in. I PMed someone I though was Secret Santa last week.


You PM'ed PDS and he relayed it to me. You and all the people who signed up for the Secret Santa list have had their info sent to Santa Claus. He should be back soon.

Ho Ho Ho,

man there's a lot of Post Ho's on this board.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Santa('s),
I had so much fun doing this last year that I would love to participate again this year.

I'M IN!!!!!!

I've got to say that to all the newer guys this really is a great tradition and one that is a lot of fun so join up you lazy mf'ers... 

XXX


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!! My first CS X-mas!!

I'm in!!


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

I hate to be a nag so don't take it that way but, what is going on with the exchange? Things seem to be dead and while I know it is not the deadline yet I'm just curious.

Is there anything I can do to help? I really would like to give a hand if needed.


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho!

I am still alive and kicking, went to visit my favorite dancing girls in New York City, The Rockettes!

4 Days till registration is closed!

Santa


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Santa Claus said:


> I am still alive and kicking, went to visit my favorite dancing girls in New York City, The Rockettes!
> Santa


I'm Jealous!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Four more days magillas, its a load of fun! :2


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Four more days magillas, its a load of fun! :2


And whomever gets Galaga ... remember he needs that nutbra. :r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> And whomever gets Galaga ... remember he needs that nutbra. :r


Ah ha ha ha ha ah ha ha :fu

Bozehole

I'm your Santa Claus! I've got something in the smoker for your gift.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Ah ha ha ha ha ah ha ha :fu
> 
> Bozehole
> 
> I'm your Santa Claus! I've got something in the smoker for your gift.


Careful not to singe your droopy sack when you go to get them out. It's a safety issue here folks so don't forget.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Careful not to singe your droopy sack when you go to get them out. It's a safety issue here folks so don't forget.


My smokers at waist level.....

I haven't had anything up that high in years.......


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

galaga said:


> My smokers at waist level.....
> 
> I haven't had anything up that high in years.......


just keep your chin out of it then!!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Nooner said:


> just keep your chin out of it then!!!


Klugs doesn't mind the drool, he been in many a puff puff pass in his day.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Put me down for some X-Mas fun Big Guy, Merry Christmas and watch out for the yellow snow all you bad Gorillas.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I know i'm late, but count me in! PM sent


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I am in PM sent....Sounds fun. RJT


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho!

Today is the last day to get in to the exchange!

I will start assigning tommorrow and should have everyone set up and know who they are with by wednesday. 

To answer some questions: You can tell the person you are sending a gift to who you are, I know I like to know who I am getting a gift from.

BTW: I'm surprised no one has guessed who I am yet, most of you who have guessed thought I was a FoG which is a great compliment!

I will try to pair myself up with someone but it's kind of hard to make someone send me something so I might just send a package instead of recieving this year, hope your christmas is an awesome one guys!

Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Santa Claus said:


> To answer some questions: You can tell the person you are sending a gift to who you are, I know I like to know who I am getting a gift from.


That's not very secret, is it?

It makes no difference to me either way but part of the fun is trying to figure out who sent you the package, right? I'm not criticizing, just speaking my mind.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

FunkyPorcini said:


> That's not very secret, is it?
> 
> It makes no difference to me either way but part of the fun is trying to figure out who sent you the package, right? I'm not criticizing, just speaking my mind.


I agree, it is fun if you kid doesn't know who you are, but Santa said you can tell, not you have to tell. The way to talk to your secret santa kid, if you don't want them to know who you are, is to sign on as Secret Santa(password=cigar). There is a post in the pass/bomb thread if I remember right.


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

galaga said:


> I agree, it is fun if you kid doesn't know who you are, but Santa said you can tell, not you have to tell. The way to talk to your secret santa kid, if you don't want them to know who you are, is to sign on as Secret Santa(password=cigar). There is a post in the pass/bomb thread if I remember right.


Thank you. I was totally in the dark.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm in! jUST IN TIME!


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho,

It is 12:00 on Dec. 6th morning...

The mistletoe has been hung and the NCAA Bowl Matchups are in full swing!

It is time for your Secret Santas to be produced and I would say that you will all most likely recieve yours today! 

I will work on it once Santa has time after his test today...

Seasons Greetings!
Santa


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Test? There's a test???

Newman!!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

If there's a test, I fail.. oh wait.. that's NEXT week.. hooray finals!


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Test? There's a test???
> 
> Newman!!


My own personal test for school! Us Santas need an edumacation too, takes a lot to fly that sled and pair all these gorillas up with eachother.

Santa


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Santa Claus said:


> takes a lot to fly that sled a


don't drink and fly! :al :al


----------



## Jkbd33 (Jun 22, 2005)

Man I can't wait...to send and receive.


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> don't drink and fly! :al :al


don't worry, there won't be any of that happening for awhile...

except for that egg nog, man I love that egg nog..

:al


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho!

As I send out your Secret Santa's, please be reminded that the person I give you is not the same person you are recieving from! 

Here is what you need to know from now on:

* You must send out your gift by December 18, 2005.

* There is no limit on spending, but please do not send anything under $20, I am setting a limit so it will be fair (except for those who want to get in the mood and send over the amount)

Also I added a new rule earlier and I'd like to stick to it:

Once you recieve your package, you must save at least one cigar for either Christmas Eve or Christmas morning and please, take a picture so we can all see eachothers enjoyment and overall brotherhood through this whole event!

Hope you enjoy this exchange...please leave me comments on how I did/do.

Seasons Greetings,
Santa!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Santa Claus said:


> Ho Ho Ho!
> 
> As I send out your Secret Santa's, please be reminded that the person I give you is not the same person you are recieving from!


That's the only part I wasn't sure on.. but I fixed it with this thread, so all is good now.. and that wasn't your fault, that was me being an idiot... I think you did a great job with this, and look forward to it next year!


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

I think you are doing a bang-up job Jolly Ol' Saint Nick. Just one thing to add even thought I am sure you already thought of it. Once everybody has been hooked up with a partner can you post here just in case someone was left out and needs to contact you?


Lady of the evening, lady of the evening, lady of the evening


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I got my secret santa. Awesome too, guy i've been planning to hit for sometime


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho!

I just finished the Cuban Cigar requests, now on to the Non-Cubans! I think the only person that I had a problem with was that dumonweb has yet to give me his address! So I messaged him and hopefully he can send it to me fast...

Cuban guys, if there is a problem with your secret santas please message me and I will get it fixed.

Seasons Greetings,
Santa


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho!

It is officially done! I have sent out all the secret santas and they are ready to get into the mood of sending gifts! 

I hope you all enjoyed this as much as I did, I however won't be participating...it is amazing that all of you evened this out! Congrats, overall I had 56 people sign up! Give yourselves a round of applause and pat yourselves on the back.

If anyone has not recieved a Secret Santa and know they have signed up, please PM me right away! 

Have fun and take pictures of all those cigars.

Merry Christmas to you all,
Santa Claus


----------



## Santa Claus (Nov 15, 2005)

A Question arose:

How would one send a package without having to put a return address on the package, the question also said that there is a possibility of the packages being searched if there is no return address in post-9/11 days...so does anyone know a way around or should they just put their name on the package as is.

Thanks,
Santa


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

This came across my mind as well, I was going to use a work address as the return address. No one will no that....he,he,he,he


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Well Santa now remember I do not LIE, but just put a fake address on it with a different city, Never fails and how does the post office know who you are. P.S, received my "receiver" and all I can say is watch out :w


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

yeah.......work address, or aunts/cousins/or friends. there's a way around it.


worse comes to worse, someone can give out an address of someone else on the board(as long as this person doesn't mind).


example: everyone put my address as the return address. i see a package with another address on it, i remail it. if the PO messes up somehow, at least it's going somewhere, rather than a fake address to the middle of nowhere.


now this would have to be set up, someone who wouldn't want to put their own address on the package would PM someone who they feel is trustworthy. said trustworthy person fixes the situation if something goes awry.



just a thought........


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Thanks Santa!
I got my secret santa and He is asking for isoms  
Buckle up Amigo*


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Santa Claus said:


> A Question arose:
> 
> How would one send a package without having to put a return address on the package, the question also said that there is a possibility of the packages being searched if there is no return address in post-9/11 days...so does anyone know a way around or should they just put their name on the package as is.
> 
> ...


I send all the time with no return Address... I just pay at the post office to make sure postage is sufficient adn use a DC # I just explain to the Postal Worker that I want to surprise the person on the other end and pay with a credit crd so they can track it back to me if there is an issue. They give me funny looks, but always let me send Anonymously.


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> *Thanks Santa!
> I got my secret santa and He is asking for isoms
> Buckle up Amigo*


Umm, we are using RGCFC (Really Good Cigar From Cuba) instead of ISOM now. Didn't you get the TPS report?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Nooner said:


> I send all the time with no return Address... I just pay at the post office to make sure postage is sufficient adn use a DC # I just explain to the Postal Worker that I want to surprise the person on the other end and pay with a credit crd so they can track it back to me if there is an issue. They give me funny looks, but always let me send Anonymously.


If you ship USPS Priority, the bar code sticker has both the destination and origin of package printed on it. Easy to see who its from.

:ms NCRM


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Lots of resourceful gorillas around here, that's for sure!!


On another note:

I signed up for the exchange through the "Secret Santa" poster. Now this poster is "Santa Claus". I was reading where the threads were going to be merged, and didn't give it a second thought.

Apparently I've been left out, as I have not received a PM about who to send to.   

HELP! I've got a package here with no address!!!


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

Uniputt said:


> Lots of resourceful gorillas around here, that's for sure!!
> 
> On another note:
> 
> ...


I could Pm you my addy, I've been a Good Boy all year


----------



## Jkbd33 (Jun 22, 2005)

leicoolya said:


> I could Pm you my addy, I've been a Good Boy all year


I beg to differ by your sig


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

Uniputt said:


> HELP! I've got a package here with no address!!!


i believe st. nick didn't participate, no?

LSU did a great job putting this shindig together this year.

it's a shame, our santa deserves some smokes for all his work. (unless he just wants milk and cookies instead  ).


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Santa Has hooked me up with an address. I guess I'm in!  (I was starting to get worried!!) :SM 

The reindeer are preparing for flight, and the package goes out on Thursday!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks to my anon. Santa from WI!!!!!!! i have been hooked up! i missed the Fuente Anejos this year and sure enough i look in the box to find (next to my fine bottle of MM) a beautiful Churchill Anejo

thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

ohhh wait, i mean nevermind, i dont know what i got yet cause its wrapped up under my tree.........


----------



## Fat Old Sun (Sep 8, 2005)

FunkyPorcini said:


> Umm, we are using RGCFC (Really Good Cigar From Cuba) instead of ISOM now. Didn't you get the TPS report?


He probably would have if someone had remembered to attach the cover sheet. You see, we're putting cover sheets on all the TPS Reports now. Did you get the memo?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

who was my secret santa.?.need to ask a question...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Yo ho ho


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

PM sent, sign me up!


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Are we doing sign ups already?

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

dagrinch said:


> Are we doing sign ups already?
> 
> Grinch OUT!!!


No I think someone is geting ahead of the game -- let's not get two lists going again like last year. Wait for the Secret Santa sign up thread and don't use the 2005 Santa Claus sign up. Somebodies getting some rockets this year!  Now they figure out how to use the search function :r


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Ok. I thought we were a little early like a department store. I'll look for the signal in the night sky!!!!

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

d'oh. this is what i get for not reading thoroughly. i'm retarded.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Secret Santa said:


> No I think someone is geting ahead of the game -- let's not get two lists going again like last year. Wait for the Secret Santa sign up thread and don't use the 2005 Santa Claus sign up. Somebodies getting some rockets this year!  Now they figure out how to use the search function :r


Santa, Probably should get a mod to actually close this thread. If it can be read, but not posted to, then maybe folks will figure out NOT to use this thread for the upcoming holidays!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> Santa, Probably should get a mod to actually close this thread. If it can be read, but not posted to, then maybe folks will figure out NOT to use this thread for the upcoming holidays!!


Good idea Cliff...done.


----------

